# Vorratsdatenspeicherung: Heute Protest in 40 Städten



## sascha (6 November 2007)

*Vorratsdatenspeicherung: Heute Protest in 40 Städten*

In über 40 Städten wird am heutigen Dienstag gegen die geplante Vorratsdatenspeicherung demonstriert. Ende der Woche will der Bundestag dann über die umfassende Überwachung unserer Kommunikation entscheiden.

Nach den Plänen der großen Koalition aus CDU, CSU und SPD soll ab Januar 2008 genau und auch ohne konkreten Tatverdacht protokolliert werden,

    * wer mit wem telefoniert hat
    * wer wem eine E-Mail geschickt hat
    * wer wem ein Fax geschickt hat
    * wer wem eine SMS schickt
    * wo Absender von SMS zum Zeitpunkt des Versands gerade waren
    * wo Menschen bei Handy-Telefonaten waren

Außerdem sollen Anonymisierungsdienste verboten werden. Zugriff auf die Daten sollen Polizei, Staatsanwaltschaft, Nachrichtendienste und etliche ausländische Staaten erhalten.

Kritiker sehen in dieser Vorratsdatenspeicherung einen massiven Eingriff in die Persönlichkeits- und Freiheitsrechte der deutschen Bürger. Mit Hilfe der über die gesamte Bevölkerung gespeicherten Daten könnten Bewegungsprofile erstellt, geschäftliche Kontakte rekonstruiert und Freundschaftsbeziehungen identifiziert werden. Auch Rückschlüsse auf den Inhalt der Kommunikation, auf persönliche Interessen und die Lebenssituation der Kommunizierenden würden möglich, so der Arbeitskreis Vorratsdaternspeicherung.

Derzeit dürfen Telekommunikationsanbieter nur die zur Abrechnung erforderlichen Verbindungsdaten speichern. Dazu gehören Standortdaten und Email-Verbindungsdaten nicht. Der Kunde kann auch verlangen, dass Abrechnungsdaten mit Rechnungsversand gelöscht werden. Durch die Benutzung von Pauschaltarifen (Flat-Rates) kann eine Speicherung außerdem gänzlich vermieden werden, was etwa für Journalisten und Beratungsstellen wichtig sein kann. Noch: "All diese Mechanismen zum Schutz sensibler Kontakte und Aktivitäten würde eine Vorratsdatenspeicherung beseitigen", so der Arbeitskreis.

Ende dieser Woche will der deutsche Bundestag die Regelungen - die für Abgeordnete übrigens ausdrücklich nicht gelten - beschließen. Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt. Denn allmählich regt sich Widerstand gegen die Überwachungspläne. Am heutigen Dienstag wird in ganz Deutschland gegen die Pläne demonstriert. Unter anderem in

   1. Aachen
   2. Augsburg
   3. Aurich
   4. Bamberg
   5. Berlin
   6. Bielefeld
   7. Bonn
   8. Bremen
   9. Dresden
  10. Düsseldorf
  11. Erlangen
  12. Frankfurt am Main
  13. Freiburg im Breisgau
  14. Göttingen
  15. Hamburg
  16. Hannover
  17. Jena
  18. Karlsruhe
  19. Kassel
  20. Kiel
  21. Köln
  22. Leipzig
  23. Ludwigsburg
  24. Magdeburg
  25. München
  26. Münster
  27. Nürnberg
  28. Oldenburg
  29. Osnabrück
  30. Rostock
  31. Ruhrgebiet
  32. Stuttgart
  33. Tübingen
  34. Ulm
  35. Wetzlar

sowie in weiteren Orten. Außerdem können Bundesbürger, die etwas gegen die Überwachung ihrer Telefonate, Mail-Verbindungen und Internetbesuche haben, sich an der geplanten Verfassungsklage beteiligen. Die Kosten sind mit 55 Cent Briefporto überschaubar.

Tipps rund um Datenschutz, anonymes Surfen, anonyme Proxys, Verschleierung von IP-Adressen und sicheres Löschen von Daten finden Sie auf unseren Seiten. 

http://www.computerbetrug.de/nachri...atenspeicherung-heute-protest-in-40-staedten/

Gruß,

Sascha


----------



## technofreak (6 November 2007)

*AW: Vorratsdatenspeicherung: Heute Protest in 40 Städten*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/98493


> Unterdessen hat der Vorsitzende des Deutschen Journalisten-Verbandes (DJV), Michael Konken, die Politik vor Einschnitten in die Pressefreiheit gewarnt. Die von der Bundesregierung geplante Speicherung von Telefon- und Internet- Verbindungsdaten auf Vorrat sei ein massiver Eingriff in die Grundrechte, sagte Konken zum Auftakt des DJV-Bundesverbandstages am Montag in Saarbrücken. Die 300 Delegierten rief er auf, für Informantenschutz und Pressefreiheit zu kämpfen. "Wir müssen unsere Volksvertreter wecken, denn später ist alles nicht mehr rückgängig zu machen", sagte Konken. Der saarländische Ministerpräsident Peter Müller (CDU) wies die Befürchtungen zurück. "Ich glaube nicht, dass es eine substanzielle Bedrohung der Pressefreiheit in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland gibt", sagte er laut dpa. Die Pressefreiheit sei eines von vielen Grundrechten, jedoch "nicht der höchste Wert, der allen anderen vorgeht", sagte der Regierungschef mit Blick auf Pläne für eine Verschärfung von Sicherheitsgesetzen im Kampf gegen den Terrorismus. Die Pressefreiheit müsse mit "legitimen Sicherheitsinteressen" abgewogen werden.


Die Äußerungen des saarländischen Ministerpräsidenten bedürfen keines Kommentars.


----------



## flokoc (6 November 2007)

*AW: Vorratsdatenspeicherung: Heute Protest in 40 Städten*

Kann man irgendwo sehen wo jeweils gestreikt wird ? Also wo genau ? Aber vermutlich ist es jetzt schon zu spät


----------



## Franziska (6 November 2007)

*AW: Vorratsdatenspeicherung: Heute Protest in 40 Städten*



flokoc schrieb:


> Also wo genau ?



Einfach im ersten Beitrag den Link anklicken!

oder hier 
http://wiki.vorratsdatenspeicherung.de/Endspurt


----------



## technofreak (7 November 2007)

*AW: Vorratsdatenspeicherung: Heute Protest in 40 Städten*

http://futurezone.orf.at/it/stories/233440/


> Der deutsche Bundestag wird nicht wie geplant am Freitag, sondern frühestens nächste Woche über die Vorratsdatenspeicherung entscheiden.


----------



## Captain Picard (8 November 2007)

*AW: Vorratsdatenspeicherung: Heute Protest in 40 Städten*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/98645


> : Unbescholtene Bürger haben nichts zu befürchten


die  übliche Rechtfertigung  jedes  totalitären Überwachungsstaates.
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,515865,00.html


> Am Dienstagabend entschieden sich einige tausend der 82,315 Millionen Bundesbürger dafür, für das Grundgesetz und gegen die Vorratsdatenspeicherung zu demonstrieren. SPIEGEL ONLINE wollte wissen, was sie zu sagen haben.


----------



## Captain Picard (9 November 2007)

*AW: Vorratsdatenspeicherung: Heute Protest in 40 Städten*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/98718


> Bundesinnenminister Wolfgang Schäuble blickt den angekündigten und quasi auf Vorrat gesammelten "Massenklagen" von Bürgerrechtlern vor dem Bundesverfassungsgericht gegen die geplante Vorratsspeicherung von Telefon- und Internetdaten höhnisch entgegen. "Wir hatten den 'größten Feldherrn aller Zeiten', den GröFaZ, und jetzt kommt die größte Verfassungsbeschwerde aller Zeiten", bemühte der CDU-Politiker laut einem Bericht der taz am Mittwochabend einen Hitler-Vergleich.


http://www.taz.de/nc/1/archiv/print...&dig=2007/11/09/a0133&src=GI&cHash=b44c03417a


> Innenminister Schäuble provozierte mal wieder, diesmal mit einem Hitler-Vergleich. "Wir hatten den 'größten Feldherrn aller Zeiten', den GröFaZ, und jetzt kommt die größte Verfassungsbeschwerde aller Zeiten", assoziierte er am Mittwochabend vor Journalisten und Richtern in Karlsruhe. Der geschmacklose Vergleich galt einer Sammel-Verfassungsbeschwerde, die der AK Vorratsdatenspeicherung, ein Zusammenschluss von Bürgerrechtsgruppen, initiiert hat.


----------



## webwatcher (9 November 2007)

*AW: Vorratsdatenspeicherung: Heute Protest in 40 Städten*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/98747


> Bundestag verabschiedet Gesetz zur Vorratsdatenspeicherung und TK-Überwachung


http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,516482,00.html


> Bundestag verschärft Datenkontrolle


http://www.zeit.de/news/artikel/2007/11/09/2416779.xml


> "Schwarzer Tag für die Bürgerrechte"


http://www.welt.de/welt_print/artic...ch_rzte_Journalisten_und_Juristen_abhren.html


> Regierung will auch Ärzte, Journalisten und Juristen abhören


http://afp.google.com/article/ALeqM5gCEAn1KosJNdvPxdOYAmuG2T2MWw


> Oliver Süme, Vorstand des Verbandes der deutschen Internetwirtschaft eco, sagte der "Berliner Zeitung": "Den Bürgerinnen und Bürgern wird suggeriert, dass das Horten von Daten Sicherheit schafft, obwohl dies äußerst umstritten ist und in erster Linie Kosten verursacht."


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 November 2007)

*AW: Vorratsdatenspeicherung: Heute Protest in 40 Städten*

[Dieser Beitrag wurde gelöscht unter Einsatz eines Trojaners]


----------



## webwatcher (11 November 2007)

*AW: Vorratsdatenspeicherung: Heute Protest in 40 Städten*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/98776

sollte man lesen


----------



## webwatcher (16 November 2007)

*AW: Vorratsdatenspeicherung: Heute Protest in 40 Städten*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/99118


> 13.000 Bürger wollen gegen die Vorratsdatenspeicherung klagen


----------



## webwatcher (16 November 2007)

*AW: Vorratsdatenspeicherung: Heute Protest in 40 Städten*

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,517832,00.html


> Die Großprojekte des Spanner-Staats
> 
> Telefondaten, Fingerabdrücke, Krankenakten - der Staat greift mehr Daten ab
> als je zuvor, speichert sie zentral und gibt manche Details sogar an andere
> ...


----------



## Neukamp (16 November 2007)

*AW: Vorratsdatenspeicherung: Heute Protest in 40 Städten*

Punk-Bands, ostdeutsche Zeitschriften und Journalisten im Überwachungsnetz  

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/99105

Lesenswerter Artikel bei Heise.


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vorratsdatenspeicherung: Heute Protest in 40 Städten*

Anwälte im Visier der Datensammler

http://www.handelsblatt.com/News/Re...aspx/anwaelte-im-visier-der-datensammler.html


----------

